# Pics... but more artsy



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah i posted before about my car, i just purchased it... I felt like making some nice background for my computer and such. Let me know what you guys think... personally I think the pics look fantastic, perfect for the E34...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

adfas


----------

